# Yes! I Passed Tonight!



## crushing (May 1, 2007)

I didn't just pass, I felt like I nailed it!  The testing not only consisted of the specific techniques for my red belt, but also some 'optional' ones the teacher threw in.  By 'optional' he basically created situations to escape (starting in a choke, starting on the ground, punch and kick defenses, starting every-which-way).  While I was testing for red belt, another student was testing for his yellow belt.  My final test was to teach the yellow belt his next technique to start him on his way to his next belt.

I was already sore from grappling with Mr. 6'5" 300+ pounder on Sunday night in my TKD class and hitting the floor a few times playing indoor volleyball last night (breakfalls and tumbling have come in handy there!).  So I know I'm going to really be feeling it tomorrow.

Well, I felt very good about the testing and just wanted to share.


----------



## Kacey (May 1, 2007)

:highfive:Congratulations!!!!  :highfive:​


----------



## exile (May 1, 2007)

crushing said:


> I didn't just pass, I felt like I nailed it!  The testing not only consisted of the specific techniques for my red belt, but also some 'optional' ones the teacher threw in.  By 'optional' he basically created situations to escape (starting in a choke, starting on the ground, punch and kick defenses, starting every-which-way).  While I was testing for red belt, another student was testing for his yellow belt.  My final test was to teach the yellow belt his next technique to start him on his way to his next belt.
> 
> I was already sore from grappling with Mr. 6'5" 300+ pounder on Sunday night in my TKD class and hitting the floor a few times playing indoor volleyball last night (breakfalls and tumbling have come in handy there!).  So I know I'm going to really be feeling it tomorrow.
> 
> Well, I felt very good about the testing and just wanted to share.



CR, that's _OUTSTANDING!!!_

Sounds to me like you really earned that red beltthis was in TKD, right? So are you second gup now?


----------



## RED (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 2, 2007)

congratulations.  well done.


----------



## wade (May 2, 2007)

Snap!


----------



## Shaderon (May 2, 2007)

Well done Crushing!!!    Congrats!


----------



## HKphooey (May 2, 2007)

Way to go!  Congrats.


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2007)

Great job, congrats


----------



## crushing (May 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



exile said:


> CR, that's _OUTSTANDING!!!_
> 
> Sounds to me like you really earned that red beltthis was in TKD, right? So are you second gup now?


 
Actually, this was to third gup in Combat Hapkido.

I still have a lot of tightening up of a couple Palgwes before I think I'll be considered for second gup in TKD.


----------



## stickarts (May 2, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## jim777 (May 2, 2007)

Congrats, that's awesome news! I've heard nothing but good things about Combat Hapkido, and I've got a seminar coming up next week (my first) in it that I've been looking forward to for weeks. Again, great news!

jim


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 2, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS​


----------



## JBrainard (May 2, 2007)

That's awesome dude, congrats!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 2, 2007)

Awesome! Congratulations!!!! :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## jungkihapkidoamerica (May 2, 2007)

*Congratulations on passing your recent test!*


----------



## jdinca (May 2, 2007)

Wahoo!!! artyon:


----------



## Greg King (May 2, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!:ultracool


----------



## exile (May 2, 2007)

crushing said:


> Actually, this was to third gup in Combat Hapkido.
> 
> I still have a lot of tightening up of a couple Palgwes before I think I'll be considered for second gup in TKD.



I have to say, CR, I'm a bit relieved. I'm quite happy with the TKD curriculum at my school, but looking at all the grappling and ground stuff you mentioned to get to red, I started wondering, how come I got to red, 2nd gup, and never once had to do anything involving ground escapes and so on? Of course, given that it's CH, that makes sense...

Speaking of combat Hapkido, I'm going to be at a seminar near Cleveland on Saturday that Drac's putting on featuring John Pelligrini. I'm really looking forward to learning a little bit about CH...


----------



## bluemtn (May 2, 2007)

*WAY TO GO, CRUSHING!  Definitely a well earned one, from the sounds of it...*


----------



## crushing (May 2, 2007)

exile said:


> I have to say, CR, I'm a bit relieved. I'm quite happy with the TKD curriculum at my school, but looking at all the grappling and ground stuff you mentioned to get to red, I started wondering, how come I got to red, 2nd gup, and never once had to do anything involving ground escapes and so on? Of course, given that it's CH, that makes sense...
> 
> Speaking of combat Hapkido, I'm going to be at a seminar near Cleveland on Saturday that Drac's putting on featuring John Pelligrini. I'm really looking forward to learning a little bit about CH...


 
My TKD teacher is also a high school wrestling coach and has a few MMA fights under his belt, so we actually get a good dose of takedowns, grappling, and ground fighting in my TKD class.  

Another cool thing is that our organization has a relationship with Dan Severn and at least once a year we have the opportunity to train with The Beast for a few hours at his gym in Coldwater.

I was really hoping to be able to make it to Drac's seminar this weekend, but I have other obligations.  Have a good time with that!


----------



## Drac (May 3, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------

